# Another Savage 10ML-II Explodes...



## Sloppy_Snood (Feb 18, 2010)

Wonder why R andy Magicman is not talking about this one.....

*Warning: graphic pictures are within this article.*


*LINK*:  Blown Savage Model 10ML II "Smokeless" Muzzleloader Mangles Shooter's Hand! (Click Here)


Safest muzzleloader built the "Magic Man" says.... hmmmm.....


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I'll stay with my flintlocks


----------



## Doyle (Feb 18, 2010)

Was 42.5 gr of IMR 4759 within the range of recommended loads?


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow. He's lucky...could have been worse.


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 18, 2010)

Could have been a double charge.  

We'll never know.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 18, 2010)

If You own One. You might want to Googal Toby Bridges. Lots to Read. .


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Feb 18, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Could have been a double charge.
> 
> We'll never know.



True.  But I cannot help but wonder if these incidents *are* the result of improper breech plug design.  Look at the pictures of "gas cutting" around the sealing surface of the Savage-designed breech plug.







*LINK*:  My Findings - For The Injurred Canadian 10ML II Shooter (Click Here and Scroll Down a Bit)

Pretty plausible explanation yet Savage's main trumpeter remains silent.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 18, 2010)

One of these days ole Toby may get what he wants and then what will he do when the Inlines go the way of the Dinosaur?


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 18, 2010)

This is old, old, old news. I have a savage as well as a bunch of friends and have several hundered of shots thru mine and have not experienced any gas cutting like stated.
 One thing you have to realize about this gun, some people take it upon there self to do there own research and development with new powders when they shouldn't be.
 They try to squeeze out more performance and accidents happen.
Now what are the chance's they double loaded or put two bullets down the bore????? anyone that shoots muzzleloaders knows this can happen.
 Now do ya think they would admit there mistake or try to blame it on the gun.
 Not saying this didn't happen, but I can tell you there are thousands of these guns out there being shot everyday with out failures.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 20, 2010)

no different than the grief cva took over failures imo. everytime somebody asks about a model, the links start flyin' !!!


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 20, 2010)

Same here my Savage 10 ML has proven safe and effective for me.. Now the deer & hogs dont particularly like it....


----------



## Son (Feb 21, 2010)

Some have shot their ramrod out the barrel, that's a real kick.

I saw a fellow do it...


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm with dawg2. Flintlock only.


----------

